# Cherries



## Mike Cantolina (Jun 22, 2014)

I can't find a clear answer on whether cherries continue to ripen after they're picked.

I picked these today or the birds were going to if I didn't.


----------



## farmer steve (Jun 23, 2014)

i don't think the will get any sweeter but the may darken up some. what kind are they?


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Jun 23, 2014)

The tree was here when I moved but I believe it is "Montmorency".


----------



## farmer steve (Jun 24, 2014)

that may be a sour or pie cherry. that is about the color of them in your pic.


----------



## Sagetown (Jun 24, 2014)

farmer steve said:


> that may be a sour or pie cherry. that is about the color of them in your pic.


 Sounds about right.


----------



## 066blaster (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm almost positive those are tart cherries. Goggle the variety. Not great for hand eating. You will have to add your own sugar.


----------



## chuckwood (Jun 26, 2014)

Here's my cherries. This year I was a bit late picking them and some turned a bit darker in color, probably due to oxidation. The same thing happens to peeled and sliced potatoes if you leave them out for a while, they turn a bit brown. However, a bit of discoloration won't affect the taste, as far as I know. Cherries are a lot of work, from picking, pitting, to preserving, but they are worth it!


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Jun 27, 2014)

I ended up with about 12 lbs. Yes, they are a sour or pie cherry. I froze them for making smoothies but might have the wife try making a pie too. It was my first time ever handling cherries.


----------

